# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ > 100 рецептов для друзей >  Дешево и вкусно

## tanu_sha

Дорогие, друзья :Tender: !!! Приглашаю вас принять участие в конкурсе *«100 рецептов для друзей».* Это конкурс-марафон, состоит из 10 тем (созданных отдельно) . Победителей определим по количеству «спасибо». 
После окончания конкурса – рецепты-победители будут увековечены в форумовской кулинарной книге, которую каждый участник сможет распечатать дома, конечно если есть принтер… или в ближайшем копицентре, если принтера дома нет. Так же в конце года из 100 работ мы выберем самую лучшую (по количеству «спасибо»), автор которой и станет обладателем гран при :Ok: 

Пора ознакомится с *условиями конкурса*:
Один  пост должен содержать только один рецепт.
Рецепт состоит из:
- названия
- фотографии 
- ингредиентов;
- способа приготовления;
- комментариев (по желанию) – расскажите, почему для конкурса вы выбрали именно это блюдо или интересную историю, связанную с ним.

*Темы конкурса:*(созданы отдельно *в этом* подразделе)

*Дешево и вкусно* 
вспоминаем студенческие годы или времена дефицита, рассказываем как из «ничего» сделать «конфетку»

05-25 декабря выбор лучшего рецепта.

----------


## Millana

"Картошечка "Объеденье". В студенческие годы, картошка была незаменимым блюдом на нашем скудном столе.Запекали картошку в духовке до полуготовности, разрезали пополам, добавляли мелко порезанное сальцо (привезенное из деревни)+ лучок или чесночок. Вкуснотища!!!!Сейчас я тоже иногда делаю картошечку, но уже с разными начинками (кто что любит)кто-то любит с колбаской и сыром, кто то с рыбкой и яйцом, а кто то выбирает с морепродуктами.Вроде одно блюдо, а можно каждому угодить.Берем крупный картофель,заворачиваем в фольгу и в духовку минут на 30.Затем разрезаем на 2 половинки, немного выскрести мякоть в тарелочку и добавить начинку.1 начинка: колбаса, сыр, пол помидора свежего,лук репчатый порезать и добавить майонез.2 начинка: отварное яйцо, лук репчатый,филе любой копченой или соленой рыбки+ майонез.3 начинка: отварить морепродукты,нарезать + лучок+ сыр.4 начинка: мелко порезанное сало соленое или копченное+ жаренный лук.Начинить тот же картофель, и минут на 15-20 в духовку. Почему выставила этот рецепт в эту тему???Картофель считается самым дешевым продуктом, а начинку можно сделать и  дешевую и дорогую, т.е. по средствам. А как получается вкусно-решать Вам!!!!Приятного аппетита!!!!

Не удается загрузить фото на сервере,попробую позже.

Вот и картошечка "Объедение"[IMG]http://*********su/362732.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

УРААААААА!!! Вот и тут появился первый рецептик  :Grin: 
*Millana*, Спасибо :Tender:  выглядит аппетитно  :Yes4:

----------


## Katrina Kim

Классика жанра - блины!:)

1 литр молока
400 г муки
3 яйца
100 г сахара
3-4 ст. ложки раст. масла
1\2 ч.л. соли 

Все смешать :) Масло я лью прямо в тесто и хорошо вымешиваю, чтобы оно (масло) сверху не плавало. Иногда добавляю щепотку соды - для дырочек.
Если хочу блины потоньше, делаю тесто более жидкое, но чуть дольше жарю каждый блин - более зажаристый легче переворачивать, и он не рвется.
Такие блины можно есть "с пылу, с жару" просто так, а можно в них заворачивать разные начинки. Можно мазать вареньем, медом, сметаной... я люблю со сгущенкой  :Smile3:

----------


## LAKATA

*Филе куриное  "Свиные кусочки"*
филе куриное	1 кг
лимон	1 шт
сода	1 ч. л.
крахмал	1 ч. л.
соль	
мука (для панировки)
Способ приготовления

    1. Куриные грудки нарезать небольшими кусочками, посолить и добавить соду. Лимонным соком хорошо сбрызнуть грудки, добавить крахмал.
    Всё хорошо перемешать. Оставить на 20 минут промариноваться.
    2. Затем каждый кусочек обвалять в муке.
    3. Обжарить  на растительном масле переворачивая кусочки, чтоб со всех сторон образовалась аппетитная румяная корочка.
    Такое к-во мяса лучше жарить в два захода, т.е. кусочки выкладывать в один слой.
    Мясные кусочки при жарке раздуваются, получаются очень сочными (что не совсем типично для куриной грудки) и вкусными!
           Название обусловлено тем, что,совершенно исчезает вкус мяса курицы, а появляется  вкус натурального свиного карбонада.
Если кому-то так не покажется  , то он всё равно не пожалеет! Мясо получается очень сочным и вкусным! Я, например, буду готовить еще не один раз.
Сразу отвечу на вопрос: привкуса соды не чувствуется (она гасится соком лимона!), и крахмала тоже!

----------

Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Может быть, покажется смешным...... Но знаете, когда приходили гости-масяни, все время спрашивали "сладкие кириешки есть?"
Хотя этому рецепту (даже смешно писать это слово в данном случае) 1000 лет, когда и слово "кириешки" мы не знали.
Итак, 
Режем хлеб белый кубиками (можно - и брусочками), сушим сухарики в духовке как обычно.
Растапливаем сливочное масло (НЕ спред!), и добавляем в него сахар (всё - на свой вкус)
Этим сладким маслом заливаем сухарики и перемешиваем.
Правда, *ДЕШЕВО И ВКУСНО*

----------

